# The Mountain sets a new record by deadlifting 1,104 pounds



## Ooh-Rah (May 3, 2020)

Hafthor Bjornsson, 'Game of Thrones' star, sets a new record by deadlifting 1,104 pounds

Hafþór Björnsson, best known for playing the Mountain in the popular HBO series "Game of Thrones," just broke a major world record.

After deadlifting 1,104.5 pounds (501 kilograms) on Saturday, the actor has now deadlifted more than anyone in the sport's history.






To add:
I cannot help but laugh out loud every time I see a picture of he and his wife together.


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2020)

She must get...man mountain handled.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 3, 2020)

Are we going to see "KOM" chasing between Eddie Hall on Halfthor?  Cyclists are doing that right now since there are no races to peak for.  Eddie's record was only two pounds less.


----------



## Cookie_ (May 3, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Are we going to see "KOM" chasing between Eddie Hall on Halfthor?  Cyclists are doing that right now since there are no races to peak for.  Eddie's record was only two pounds less.



Probably not. Eddie has stated numerous times he's happy being the first to break 500kg, but that for health reasons he likely won't attempt it again.

There's also the point of contention where numerous other strongmen don't consider this an official record, as it didn't happen at a sanctioned event. Nobody is downplaying the lift, but they want to see it at a comp.



Ooh-Rah said:


> To add:
> I cannot help but laugh out loud every time I see a picture of he and his wife together.
> 
> View attachment 33699



There is a 19 inch height difference between him and his wife. 

I'm not the mountain's size, but there was an 18 inch difference between me and my ex. Got a lot of looks in public lol


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 3, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Probably not. Eddie has stated numerous times he's happy being the first to break 500kg, but that for health reasons he likely won't attempt it again.
> 
> There's also the point of contention where numerous other strongmen don't consider this an official record, as it didn't happen at a sanctioned event. Nobody is downplaying the lift, but they want to see it at a comp.



I would happen to agree with them.  Much like Kipchoge when he broke two hours on the INEOS Challenge.  Wasn't in a race, he had rotating pacers and a truck with lazers to guide his pacers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 3, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I would happen to agree with them.  Much like Kipchoge when he broke two hours on the INEOS Challenge.  Wasn't in a race, he had rotating pacers and a truck with lazers to guide his pacers.


Not to sidetrack too much, but I've never understood the whole 'pacer' thing. (although the laser guides are a bit much).  If Sally can run a sub 2 hour marathon by pacing someone....she still ran the marathon. Is it a scientifically proven psychological thing that running with a pacer will make you faster or more efficient?


----------



## Cookie_ (May 3, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not to sidetrack too much, but I've never understood the whole 'pacer' thing. (although the laser guides are a bit much).  If Sally can run a sub 2 hour marathon by pacing someone....she still ran the marathon. Is it a scientifically proven psychological thing that running with a pacer will make you faster or more efficient?



Wired did a good video on it, but the short answer is yes, it helps with wind resistance. Any little bit helps when you're attempting to shave off 99 seconds. 






That's sort of the similarity with this deadlift. He's done it under the best possible environment, where the variables could be controlled.


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2020)

Back to the mountain because I know all of you are thinking it. Do you think he's...proportional? Juuuuuuuust sayin'.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 3, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not to sidetrack too much, but I've never understood the whole 'pacer' thing. (although the laser guides are a bit much).  If Sally can run a sub 2 hour marathon by pacing someone....she still ran the marathon. Is it a scientifically proven psychological thing that running with a pacer will make you faster or more efficient?



It is relatively psychological I suppose, but the pacers for the marathons that given the pros those (Berlin, London, Tokyo) the pacers are all fresh.  They rotate in and out running 6 mile segments at a specific pace.  I forget the marathon where Kipchoge had almost as many pacers as he had for the INEOS challenge, but the conditions of the INEOS Challenge give a greater physical effect.  There was a truck that provided him and his pacers drafting conditions, he then with the inverted V and then pacers behind him it did the same.  The course and day were chosen to have little wind, thus he drafted and the drag was severely reduced.  

Chicago allows pacers for elites, but it's not nearly as similar as Berlin, London, or Tokyo. You get one, and they have to run the whole thing, so a lot of women Elites have a male as their pacer.

In the Olympics and at Trials there are no pacers. Race tactics for the most part are completely different than world record tactics in running.  Just like this attempt was much different because he was only focused on the one lift and not other lifts for the competition.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 3, 2020)

What’s crazy to think about is that Eddie and Hafthor both weighed the same when they did the lift, but Hafthor is close to a foot taller.

Edit: I looked again and Hafthor is only about  6-7” taller


----------



## GOTWA (May 3, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> What’s crazy to think about is that Eddie and Hafthor both weighed the same when they did the lift, but Hafthor is close to a foot taller.
> 
> Edit: I looked again and Hafthor is only about  6-7” taller


The difference between 6" and 7" feels like a foot.


----------



## PDL (May 11, 2020)

His wife is wearing heels in the pic, too.


----------

